# Apartment needed....



## sheepschaap (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi just joined this site few weeks ago! Thanks for the people that replied to my email about campsites! I tried to reply to each person but didn´t work! Im looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment from 15th April for long term rent for my husband and I and a dog! Where is the best place to find apartments? We would like to live in Albufeira area or 20 minutes outskirts,we have a car. Thanks alot have a good day


----------

